# Need help editing your kayak footage?



## heesap (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Lauren, I'm off to Guatemala in a couple of weeks with a camcorder and GoPro. The point is to film a number of rivers that I used to run as owner of Area Verde Expeditions. I've been out of the river guiding business for about 13 years, but now have an interest in filmmaking. My number is 719 314 9036 or email me at [email protected]. 
I will definitely need help with editing. 

Thanks for your time.

Paul


----------

